# Hunter Show Bridle Brands



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

I had an Arc De Triomphe, show bridle before and I want to get a new bridle for my new horse. My last horse was a Selle Francias so a french bridle made sense. 

My new horse is a Thoroughbred and I haven't bought any show tack for a while. Planning to have this horse for a long time so I want to get something that can last 10+ years. 

What brands are good these days? I don't really consider the price an issue since I plan to use this piece of tack for the next 10-15 years. 

Bonus if they have matching reins and standing martingale.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Same brands as you looked at before look at again.
All the finer quality brands offer leather goods in variety of sizes, looks, application and colors since they are trying to market to a large audience.
Of course depending upon your $$ spent will give you some brands others dream of and then realistically...
No one though is seeing the name on the bridle...
A bridle is meant for communication and if done correctly can enhance a horses looks...the rest is to separate you from your wallet.
Quality strap goods are quality strap goods...
When you are trying to impress or to be part of the now fad is different...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I think the most beautiful bridles are at Hadfields. They are also very expensive. But if I was looking for a long term investment, I’d call Cindy. 

https://www.hadfieldssaddlery.com/index.html


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

I've heard the Arc De Triomphe's have taken a down turn. The last one I bought years ago when they were still amazing quality, and I got it in store. Now I will be buying online, so I'm not too sure I want to risk getting the same one again with what I've been reading. I would prefer to talk to someone, either in person, or online, who can speak to the current quality that's being produced. 

I never went shopping last time, my trainer told me where to go to buy the bridle and I did, we didn't even look at anything else. So, I don't have much knowledge on what's good out there today. 

While I agree that the bridle is for function, there's also nice ones out there that have the brand name stamped all loud on them, or the HDR ones that have the little button on the side. I don't want that. I'm also hoping to go to HITS, and the other big show grounds on the west coast with this guy so I want the impressive bridle. 

I will check out hadfields, it looks like they can make some custom sort of stuff.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Whatever you decide on its worth spending out more money on something that's going to still look good, and more to the point, feel good, in ten years time.
I'm not being biased when I say that quality English leather is still my preference.
I have an English made bridle here that I bought second hand (and not cheap) 30 years ago for a little horse that we were selling to someone who wanted tack with it. When the owner decided to move on to cobs we found her a nice one and I bought the bridle back off her as the new owner didn't want it. I still have that bridle in use today. Its as supple as it was the day I first bought it, despite being just a 'working bridle' now that gets totally abused.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes. My Arc De Triomphe will last me forever if I wanted it to. I thought about using it, but it has the name plate on it from my deceased horse, who was also my first horse. I could use it, but I also like that it was his and I have that special memory with it. 

I feel the new horse deserves that too. He's 5 and I'll have him till he passes. Maybe he won't be able to show that whole time, but better spend the bucks now than down the line replacing stuff. 

I figure if I have 10 years of showing him, and spent $500 on a nice bridle, that's only $50 a year that I've spent on the bridle and that's well worth it!


----------



## starbuster (Jul 10, 2019)

I like Edgewood (New Cavalry is supposed to be similar) and some of Harmohn Kraft's lines (Americana, Aramas) pretty well as far as new tack goes. Exselle, if you can find it, is supposed to be identical to the older Crosby bridles, which can't be beat in my opinion. My older Crosby bridles are great quality, gorgeous, classic, and still look great even after everyday use and even after one somehow found its way to the bottom of my tack locker for an extended period of time and was all bent out of shape. It still looks almost exactly like it did the day I bought it new.

I've heard many good things about Huntley, Bennett's Hunter Fine Bridles (the son of Jimmy's), EquuSport, etc. I have to say that my dream bridle is a custom Bennett's with my initials sewn in the noseband. His stuff looks gorgeous on his Facebook page. 

I have a Hadfield's martingale and the leather is beautiful, though it does have a sort of color corrected finish, so isn't the same as something more old school in terms of quality like an Edgewood (still gorgeous quality, just not the same; it just depends on your preference).

I've heard many bad things about Arc de Triomphe and Beval's quality control lately and have had several people advise me to stay away from them. The quality has apparently gone downhill from what it was, which is a shame, since Beval's strapgoods were once some of the best out there. One of my favorite bridles in my collection is an older Beval. From what I've seen of CWD's strapgoods, I haven't been super impressed for the price. 

If you can find these used in good shape, I love older Beval, Jimmy's, older Crosby, Moritz, Baines, Equitana, etc. All beautiful bridles. I'm a bit of a tack snob and have been underwhelmed with a lot of what I've found new lately, so I've scouted online for great used bridles and have been very pleased with these. 

Personally, I'm not as much of a fan of a lot of French brands or anything that comes super dark and soft brand new. It doesn't seem to hold up as well as something that requires some breaking in and darkens with use, conditioning, and periodic oiling. I like an old school type of bridle best, myself.


----------

